

Wikileaks publishes documents on plan to curb free software in the EU - db42
http://blog.javier-carrete.com/2010/10/wikileaks-publishes-documents-on-plan.html

======
kprobst
That site is so laden with 'social media' crud it's impossible to scroll or
read with Firefox.

~~~
nostromo
Firebug showed me over 400 http requests just for that one article. I wonder
how that guy from Russia a few days ago feels about this site?

~~~
kiba
Who is this Russian dude that you're referencing?

~~~
nostromo
"Tell HN: Your social widgets are losing you visitors right now"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1771607>

------
yungchin
The article seems to be a re-hash of a Linux Journal blog post from February
2009: [http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-hijack-eu-open-
sourc...](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-hijack-eu-open-source-
strategy-paper) \- just the introduction was added.

(to be fair, the blog owner hints to this, crediting Glyn Moody at the bottom,
but he doesn't link to the post)

~~~
jdub
Confirmed by Glyn:

<http://twitter.com/glynmoody/status/26934516909>

------
sage_joch
"According to Wikileaks has leaked this file because it is important to make
public policy is influenced by pressure groups, and for the record of what is
happening in the European Commission."

This is kind of hard to read.

~~~
michael_dorfman
I imagine it should read _"to make certain that public policy is
influenced..."_ and _"for recording what is happening..."_

~~~
Hagelin
I imagine it should read *"to make public [that] policy is influenced by
pressure groups...”

------
Stevenup7002
"the free software"? Is it me or is this blog horribly written, I can't
interpret most of it without reading it at least 5 times.

------
frisco
The page started with a gigantic headshot of Assange. That's really not a good
way to start, given recent drama...

